# Fusion Razors



## winters98 (Jul 24, 2013)

Does anyone craft customs razors ? if so where is the best place to get heavy duty kits for fusion and mach 3 razors?


----------



## Bean_counter (Jul 24, 2013)

I get my Mach 3's from rockler when they go on sale. You can get fusions from thegoldennib.com but be prepared to cough up a lot of coin. I can't sell those and make any money because of the component costs


----------



## Patrude (Jul 25, 2013)

winters98 said:


> Does anyone craft customs razors ? if so where is the best place to get heavy duty kits for fusion and mach 3 razors?



I last purchased some from PSI along with their top grade brush and had great results.  unfortunately I dont handle a hand razor steady enough to avoid looking like I need a transfusion or I would have made one for myself  I did make 3 for gifts and got good reports


----------



## Patrude (Jul 25, 2013)

winters98 said:


> Does anyone craft customs razors ? if so where is the best place to get heavy duty kits for fusion and mach 3 razors?



I last purchased some from PSI along with their top grade brushes and had great results.  unfortunately I dont handle a hand razor steady enough to avoid looking like I need a transfusion or I would have made one for myself  I did make 3 for gifts and got good reports. I actually did a complete set for each consisting of the razor, brush, and soap dish for shaving soap. I think I bought the soap from Crabtree & Evelyn, but there are others that sell the round cakes. Good luck with it


----------



## rdabpenman (Jul 26, 2013)

I get my Mach III Razor Components here:
http://www.penblanks.ca/Shaving/

Les

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/BrassampGoldWinchester300MagMach3Razor.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/NickelandChromeWinchester300MagMach3RazorHead.jpg

http://i539.Rule #2/albums/ff357/LesinRedDeer/Miscellaneous/1-300WinMagMachIIIRazors.jpg


----------



## Patrude (Jul 26, 2013)

rdabpenman said:


> I get my Mach III Razor Components here:
> http://www.penblanks.ca/Shaving/
> 
> Les
> ...



What a great site; I hadn't seen it prior to now, I like their high end pen kit offerings. Great info, :thanx:


----------



## winters98 (Jul 28, 2013)

Thank you all for the good advice . 




Patrude said:


> rdabpenman said:
> 
> 
> > I get my Mach III Razor Components here:
> ...


----------

